# Array in jList



## MiRaMC (3. Dezember 2004)

Mit welchem Befehl zeigt man den Inhalt eines Arrays in einer jList an?


----------



## Snape (6. Dezember 2004)

Schau doch einfach die Konstruktoren der JList an sowie die Methode setListData(...).
Was für Elemente sind denn in Deinem Array enthalten?


----------



## MiRaMC (7. Dezember 2004)

In dem Array ist eine Liste der Dateien in einem bestimmten Ordner, die mit der Methode list() eines List-Objekts ausgelesen wird. 
Es hat jetzt mit setListData() funktioniert. Danke!


----------

